# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  εμπλουτισμος βασικου μειγματος parrotlet

## piranhas2

καλησπερα παιδια , εχω 2 parrotlet και θελω να εμπλουτίσω την διατροφη τους για το χειμωνα , δινω την  
*VERSELE-LAGA PRESTIGE, AFRICAN PARAKEET και την VITAKRAFT MENU 1KG BAG COCKATIEL PARAKEET +vita herbs φρουτα-λαχανικα , αμμο υγειας με μυρωδικα , βιταμινη ,  υγρο ασβέστιο* 


θα ηθελα να την εμπλουτίσω λιγο ακομα πηρα περιλα μαυρη , τσια και καναβουρι , αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω ποσοστα επίσης τι αλλο θα μπορουσα να βαλω ???

επισης να αναφερω οτι τα πουλια τα αφηνω εκτος κλουβιου ,  καθε μερα σχεδον 2 ωρες και πολυ παραπανω 


ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερων

----------

